# Position von Schütz vor oder nach Motorschutzschalter?



## spirit (20 November 2013)

Hi Ihr,

bisher kenne ich es nur so, dass ein Schütz (3 Phasen) *vor* dem Motorschutzschalter (z.B. PKZM0) angebracht ist. Direkt am Motorschutzschalter ist dann der Drehstrommotor angeschlossen. Die Schützspule wird von der SPS betätigt.

Nun habe ich das erste Mal einen Schaltschrank mit so ner Kombi von ABB gesehen. Der ABB-Motorschutzschalter ist über eine spez. Befestigung mit den drei Stromschinen befestigt und das Schütz ist hinter dem Motorschutzschalter befestigt. An dem Schütz ist dann der Motor angeschlossen.

Sind wirklich beide Varianten gleich gut?

Danke...


----------



## holgero (20 November 2013)

Die reihenfolge ist vollkommen Bockwurst.

Allerdings muss ja für die gesammte Verkabelung der Kurzschlussschutz gewährleistet sein.
Da man heute oft kombinierte Kurz- und Überstromeinrichtungen einsetzt, gehören diese natürlich an erste Stelle. 

Gruß 
Holgero


----------



## spirit (20 November 2013)

holgero schrieb:


> Da man heute oft kombinierte Kurz- und Überstromeinrichtungen einsetzt, gehören diese natürlich an erste Stelle.
> 
> Gruß
> Holgero



Danke Holgero,

das bedeutet also, dass diese Schutzeinrichtungen *zwingend vor* dem Schütz angebracht werden müssen, oder?

Nur, wäre denn dann so ein PKZM0 streng genommen nicht auch so eine kombinierte Schutzeinrichtung? Er hat ja einen Kurzschlußauslöser UND einen thermischen Auslöser?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 November 2013)

Hallo spirit,

ich kenne das nur anders herum: Erst Motorschutzschalter und dann das Schütz. 

1. hast du so den Kurzschlussschutz bereits am Anfang des Motorabgangs realisiert
2. kannst du den Motorabgang problemlos abschalten um z.B. das Schütz zu wechseln
3. gibt es von Eaton, etc.. fertige PKZ-Schützkombis mit gestecken Hilfskontaktverbindern genau in der von mir beschriebenen Reihenfolge

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## UniMog (20 November 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> 
> bisher kenne ich es nur so, dass ein Schütz (3 Phasen) *vor* dem Motorschutzschalter (z.B. PKZM0) angebracht ist. Direkt am Motorschutzschalter ist dann der Drehstrommotor angeschlossen.






MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo spirit,
> 
> ich kenne das nur anders herum: Erst Motorschutzschalter und dann das Schütz.
> 
> ...



Kann mich MeisterLampe nur anschließen........ wenn man es richtig auslegt ist Deine Version bestimmt auch ok kenne es aus der Praxis so gut wie garnicht.
Wo macht man das so ????? Ist das geographisch bei euch in der Ecke so üblich ???


----------



## holgero (20 November 2013)

> Nur, wäre denn dann so ein PKZM0 streng genommen nicht auch so eine  kombinierte Schutzeinrichtung? Er hat ja einen Kurzschlußauslöser UND  einen thermischen Auslöser?


Ja.

Aber ich habe mal fix gegooglet. Bei ABB gibts Typen wie MO...
Die haben einen echten Kurzschlussauslöser.


Kurz nach PKZM0 gegoglet : Beispiel Moeller PKZM01-4 / Überlastauslöser 2,5-4A / Kurzschlussauslöser56A
Da ist der Kurzschlussstrom eine eher unbrauchbare "Nebenbeiangabe"
Es ist zusätzlich eine Leitungsschutzschalter z.B. C10 (Je nach Motorzuleitung) erforderlich. Und der gehört so nahe wie möglich an die Sammelschiene.


----------



## Stanzman (20 November 2013)

Hallo Leute,



holgero schrieb:


> Ja.
> Kurz nach PKZM0 gegoglet : Beispiel Moeller PKZM01-4 / Überlastauslöser 2,5-4A / Kurzschlussauslöser56A
> Da ist der Kurzschlussstrom eine eher unbrauchbare "Nebenbeiangabe"
> Es ist zusätzlich eine Leitungsschutzschalter z.B. C10 (Je nach Motorzuleitung) erforderlich. Und der gehört so nahe wie möglich an die Sammelschiene.



Da muss ich kurz wiedersprechen. Bei den PKZMs von Eaton muss man defintiv kein LSS verwenden. Der Kurzschlussauslöser ist fest auf 14 x In eingestellt und schützt bei einem Kurzschluss. Ein C-Automat löst ja auch bei 5-10 x In.
Ich verbaue die Teile regelmäßig als Überlast-/Kurzschlussschutz. So kann man sich ja ein Gerät sparen im Gegensatz zu LSS + Bimetall. 

MfG Stanzman


----------



## UniMog (20 November 2013)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> Da muss ich kurz wiedersprechen. Bei den PKZMs von Eaton muss man defintiv kein LSS verwenden.



100% ACK
Nicht nur bei Eaton das ist beim Motorschutzschalter immer so....... Das andere wäre ein Überstromrelais.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Das sehe ich auch so.
Ein PKZMO ist auch Kurzschlussschutz.
Die Reihenfolge:
Motorschutzschalter... Schütz kenne ich auch nur in dieser Reihenfolge.
Dass davor nochmal sicherungen sitzen, hat wohl auch den feinen vorteil,
dass man den Motorschutzschalter nicht mit Zuleitungsquerschnitt verdrahten muss.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Hadante (21 November 2013)

Normal ist Motorschutz dann der Schütz.

Hat wie Unimog erwähnt den Vorteil das man nicht mit dem Zuleitungsquerschnitt fahren muss, eventuelle Kurzschlussfeste Verlegung prüfen.
Und man kann den Schütz dahinter in einer laufenden Anlage wechseln, wenn man auf den Motorschutz noch einen Hilfskontakt aufschnappt und den Schütz über den Hilfskontakt schaltet kann man auch bei 230V Schützen ohne Probleme im Betrieb tauschen und man hätte sogar noch eine zusätzliche Trennung wenn der MS auslöst.
Bzw. kann man dann auch auf 24V Basis keinen Kurzschluss erzeugen.

Und beim MS kauf aufpassen es gibt welche mit rein Thermischer Auslösung und welche mit Kurzschlussauslösung, bei ersteren ist ein LS notwendig.


----------



## spirit (21 November 2013)

Hadante schrieb:


> Normal ist Motorschutz dann der Schütz.



Ok, dann sollte ich vielleicht mal mit dem Schaltschrankbauer sprechen...  

Aja noch eine Frage; auf dem Typenschild eines SEW-Drehstrommotors ist der Nennstrom kaum noch lesbar.

Die restlichen Angaben sind:

P[SUB]N[/SUB] = 0,09kW
cosφ = 0,68

U = 400V

Nun könnte ich ja die Formel  "P[SUB]N[/SUB] = U*I*cosφ*[Quadratwurzel aus 3]" nach I auflösen; erhalte ich dadurch den *korrekten* Motornennstrom?

Danke!


----------



## MSB (21 November 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> P[SUB]N[/SUB] = 0,09kW
> cosφ = 0,68
> 
> U = 400V
> ...



Nö, P auf dem Typenschild ist nur die Mechanische Leistung, insofern musst du noch den unbekannten Wirkungsgrad des Motors berücksichtigen.
0,09kW ist im Möller(Eaton) Schaltungsbuch mit 0,31A (Richtwert) angegeben, sofern du nichts konkreteres hast, ist das die beste Angabe die du hast.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## spirit (21 November 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Nö, P auf dem Typenschild ist nur die Mechanische Leistung, insofern musst du noch den unbekannten Wirkungsgrad des Motors berücksichtigen.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Danke Manuel,

wobei aber doch die Leistungsangabe auf dem Typenschild die *Nenn*leistung darstellt. Und trotzdem wäre es nicht korrekt, über diese Leistung den *Nenn*strom zu berechnen?

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, so müsste auch noch die aufgenommene Leistung berücksichtigt werden?


Anbei noch ein Bildchen von Moeller; auch hier ist links der Schütz *vor *dem Motorschutz dargestellt:


----------



## devrim (21 November 2013)

Wir haben so Verteilerplatten von Siemens, auf die kann man dann die Motorschutzschalter drauf klemmen. Also nichts mit einzelner Zuleitung. Von da dann auf die Schütze.


----------



## dentech (21 November 2013)

Hi,

das ist auch ein Motorschutzrelais, das hat dann keinen Kurzschlussschutz.


----------



## spirit (21 November 2013)

dentech schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist auch ein Motorschutzrelais, das hat dann keinen Kurzschlussschutz.



Ups, stimmt! Daher ja dann wohl auch die Sicherungen im Vorfeld...


----------



## MSB (21 November 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Danke Manuel,
> 
> wobei aber doch die Leistungsangabe auf dem Typenschild die *Nenn*leistung darstellt. Und trotzdem wäre es nicht korrekt, über diese Leistung den *Nenn*strom zu berechnen?


Das ist aber die mechanische Nennleistung welche der Motor an der Welle abgibt.

Mit der elektrischen Leistung hat diese Angabe nichts zu tun,
insofern kennst du P Elektrisch ganz einfach nicht,
da hier wie gesagt der komplette Wirkungsgrad des Motors zu berücksichtigen wäre.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spirit (22 November 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> ... insofern kennst du P Elektrisch ganz einfach nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Gut, also fehlt mir zur Berechnung des Nennstroms im Grunde die aufgenomme Leistung - oder letztendlich der Wirkungsgrad des Motors, richtig?

Somit könnte man sich dem Nennstrom nur über Tabellenbücher nähern...


----------



## rogseut (6 Dezember 2013)

*nur mal zur INFO*

Schau dir mal die 3RM1 von Siemens an die finde ich gar nicht mal so dumm die Teile.
Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Auch ich kenn nur erst Motorschutzschalter und dann die Komponenten.

Mann sollte auspassen mit gebrauch direkt auf Sammelschienen das die Kurzschlusslleistung passt, sicher bei 690VAC.

Wenn das nicht passt dann mit escort Sicherungen arbeiten.

Bram van Berkel


----------

